# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 19)



## ripjack13 (May 9, 2021)

*What’s your opinion on the best flooring options for the workshop?*





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
I am one with the force, and the force is with me.


----------



## T. Ben (May 9, 2021)

Sawdust and turning shavings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## eaglea1 (May 9, 2021)

Along with lots of sunflower seed shells. I use wood slats and 1/2" rubber floor mats

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (May 9, 2021)

Wherever I’ve had a “shop”, it’s been concrete. Of course it’s better with anti antishock toppings like wood shavings!
Where each of my machines sit, I’ve added rubber (horse stall)mats, and antifatigue mats at the tables.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 9, 2021)

Like David all my shops have had concrete floors. As I get older over the years I have found that concrete is hard on my feet, legs, and back, so I have been using anti fatigue mats everywhere in the shop. I have also become a huge fan of sketchers memory foam shoes, or any memory from shoe for that matter. I have always wanted to have a wood floor but that's not really a good idea in a basement shop due to the moisture that is present from time to time, mold and rot would become an issue sooner rather than later. So for now its shock absorbing floor mats, and they have to be closed cell foam so they dont absorb moisture and dry out if they do get wet.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 9, 2021)

concrete is what I have. Mats and Keens boots.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (May 9, 2021)

My shop is concrete. I've been thinking for a while about getting some stall mats from Fleet Farm or the likes to put in a few places. No paint or epoxy coating on the concrete - a finished floor plus sawdust can be slippery, from my experience.

Not a fan of the concrete. If I could, I'd really like a wood floor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner (May 9, 2021)

Concrete floors and mats. If I'm going to be in the shop on my feet for any length of time I must wear my Keen boots or my feet will hurt.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Trob115 (May 9, 2021)

I have concrete with lots of rubber mats ( at least I think they are under the sawdust ). I also wear my merrell boots and they always keep my feet feeling great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 9, 2021)

When we built my dad's shop, we did a 50/50 split. Concrete on upper side and wood on the downhill half. I like horse mats for durability and shock absorbing ( and economy ) local farm stores usually have plenty. And I have started changing inserts in my boots to a gel type by copperfit. Am still planning my own shop but will likely start with a wood for economy and move section by section to concrete for longevity and ease of movement for rolling tools

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65 (May 9, 2021)

Nothing beats my dirt floor with wood shavings for comfort! The bonus is when you shovel the shavings out once a year, you are already 3/4 of the way to good compost

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey (May 9, 2021)

Concrete and mats. Will be the same in the new one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## eaglea1 (May 9, 2021)

@Sprung , the stall mats from Fleet are what I'm using. Really hold up and easy to clean up as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jonkou (May 9, 2021)

Commercial grade vinyl tile over concrete with Wellness mats for the lathes and workbench and Danner shoes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (May 9, 2021)

Epoxy covered concrete with STOV shoes...even better if they are the Astros colors!! S`TOV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (May 9, 2021)

Those are comfy looking shoes, but those there are Illini colors!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (May 9, 2021)

eaglea1 said:


> @Sprung , the stall mats from Fleet are what I'm using. Really hold up and easy to clean up as well



The next big shop purchase is insulation for the attic, but stall mats just might be the next big shop purchase after that... Even just a few to cover the places where I stand the most.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 10, 2021)

Concrete - had to get rid of the mats - made moving machinery around too difficult. Cheap WallyWorld boots - with comfy gel insoles. Yup, sounds like I'm cheap - maybe - but I'll put my money into the important things - hoar.....err.....buying wood!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Trob115 (May 10, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Epoxy covered concrete with STOV shoes...even better if they are the Astros colors!! S`TOV


Do those come with a free trash can?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 10, 2021)

Trob115 said:


> Do those come with a free trash can?


Yes a plastic one!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 10, 2021)

Trob115 said:


> Epoxy covered concrete with STOV shoes...even better if they are the Astros colors!! S`TOV


Had a friend attend a 'stros game Sat. night I think. Said the weirdest one he's been too. First one he's been to that wasn't played under a roof!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2021)

Anyone near Ohio ? Or wanna take a drive?
$29.99 Rubber Floor Mats 4′ x 6′ x 3/4″ – Second Quality​








$29.99 Rubber Floor Mats 4' x 6' x 3/4" - Second Quality - Cashmans


SPECIAL BUY OUT! 4' X 6' X 3/4" - SECOND QUALITY MATS (Meaning these have blemishes, rough edges, missing corners, small tears, inconsistencies - Still a Great Deal!) Great for Horse Stalls, Home Gyms, Fitness Centers, Work Shops, Trailers and Aisle Ways Recycled Rubber Approximately 95...




www.cashmans.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

